# Yesterday I tried EMDR



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

So yesterday I went to my therapist and i tried EMDR for the first time. She doesn't do the EMDR with the movie reel but with these devices that you hold in your hands and they alternate back and forth while vibrating. We just talked, kind of went through my life like a timeline and during the session I felt calm; it didn't induce any panic attacks or any feelings of anxiety whatsoever. About an hour after the session I suddenly felt clear. My strange dp/dr looking through a camera lens vision as I like to describe it is gone about 99%. I still feel like my surroundings, which even though they are stilll the same as they've always been, are stil a little strange or "off", but I feel 10 times better. I am going to continue this therapy along with taking my lexapro and vitamin b12 and omega 3's but I have noticed a vast improvement this week alone. Thanks to everyone who has spoken with me on here, I now have a greater sense of hope that I did before.


----------



## Shnookums (Feb 8, 2013)

sorry, what is EMDR? I am new here and have never heard of it.

Thanks.


----------



## fraginfo (Feb 7, 2013)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_movement_desensitization_and_reprocessing


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

The wikipedia link that fraginfo provided it can explain it better than I ever could. I have only done one session so far but it has cured my symptoms about 80% I haven't even remembered i have had dp/dr for the past weekend. If there is a trained technician in your area I would highly advise it.


----------



## eiji850 (Jun 29, 2010)

how has this helped isnt this for people with ptsd syndrome? thats crazy wow tell me more


----------



## boonanas (Feb 24, 2013)

Please let me/us know how this is working out for you. I'm very curious.


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

^^^ she has other posts. shes recovered


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

LuluCalavera said:


> So yesterday I went to my therapist and i tried EMDR for the first time. She doesn't do the EMDR with the movie reel but with these devices that you hold in your hands and they alternate back and forth while vibrating. We just talked, kind of went through my life like a timeline and during the session I felt calm; it didn't induce any panic attacks or any feelings of anxiety whatsoever. About an hour after the session I suddenly felt clear. My strange dp/dr looking through a camera lens vision as I like to describe it is gone about 99%. I still feel like my surroundings, which even though they are stilll the same as they've always been, are stil a little strange or "off", but I feel 10 times better. I am going to continue this therapy along with taking my lexapro and vitamin b12 and omega 3's but I have noticed a vast improvement this week alone. Thanks to everyone who has spoken with me on here, I now have a greater sense of hope that I did before.


i will look into this , cuz thats all i have problems with. feeling like a camera , every other symptom is gone except for that dam camera feeling lol


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

teddy1up said:


> i will look into this , cuz thats all i have problems with. feeling like a camera , every other symptom is gone except for that dam camera feeling lol


found something on youttuuuuuuuuuuuuuube >


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry for the late responses!



eiji850 said:


> how has this helped isnt this for people with ptsd syndrome? thats crazy wow tell me more


Yes its very effective for PTSD as well as Anxiety related DP/DR. PTSD and Anxiety are in the same family of mental disorders. My therapist told me my dp/dr was caused because I always held in my emotions for years and now they are all busting out of me which has caused the panic attacks which in turn caused my DP. The way EMDR works is that it makes you use both sides of your brain (the thinking and feeling sides) to process these emotions. Its kind of like a mental filing cabinet and it organizes and all your past worries and emotions good bad etc so that they are compact and easier to process. I know this method is most effective for those who have annxiety/panic DP/DR.



boonanas said:


> Please let me/us know how this is working out for you. I'm very curious.


I have had about 5 sessions with my LPC so far. I do it weekly for 1 hour. I notice the difference not immediately after but the next morning when I wake up. It took about two sessions before It really really kicked in and Then for about 2-3 days at a time I wouldn't even think about it once. It was a great feeling.



teddy1up said:


> i will look into this , cuz thats all i have problems with. feeling like a camera , every other symptom is gone except for that dam camera feeling lol


I believe you should, I was scared to try at first but it ended u being really therapeutic and calming and helped trememdously

I also do take some supplements as well and they have been a great asset along with this therapy !
Im willing to answer any other questions if you have them! hit me up!


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

LuluCalavera said:


> So yesterday I went to my therapist and i tried EMDR for the first time. She doesn't do the EMDR with the movie reel but with these devices that you hold in your hands and they alternate back and forth while vibrating. We just talked, kind of went through my life like a timeline and during the session I felt calm; it didn't induce any panic attacks or any feelings of anxiety whatsoever. About an hour after the session I suddenly felt clear. My strange dp/dr looking through a camera lens vision as I like to describe it is gone about 99%. I still feel like my surroundings, which even though they are stilll the same as they've always been, are stil a little strange or "off", but I feel 10 times better. I am going to continue this therapy along with taking my lexapro and vitamin b12 and omega 3's but I have noticed a vast improvement this week alone. Thanks to everyone who has spoken with me on here, I now have a greater sense of hope that I did before.


LuluCalavera I have been suffering from DP for the last 5 years. It was in December of 2011 that I realised that I was suffering from it.

Just before that magnificent discovery I found out about an alternative type of therapy which was EMDR.

At first I was trying to correct other issues such as my lack of concentration (I wasn't aware that I was suffering from DP/DR at that time).

Once I was able to target this condition directly using this therapy I started to notice great improvements.

I strongly support this method of treatment to help treat depersonalization disorder.

Continue with it!


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

I strongly support this as well. I take lots of vitamins and I have also cleaned up my diet and cut out caffeine completely as well as beginning a new exercise regimen. Are you recovered? Best of luck!


----------



## boonanas (Feb 24, 2013)

LuluCalavera said:


> I strongly support this as well. I take lots of vitamins and I have also cleaned up my diet and cut out caffeine completely as well as beginning a new exercise regimen. Are you recovered? Best of luck!


So how did you find your particular therapist? Was it off the EMDR website? I have an EMDR specialist in my area, just wondering how would I know whether they're good for me or not? Did you go to one that specializes in disassociation?


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

Susto said:


> honestly EMDR ss kinda bulshit, works the same way as if you just moved both hand fingers


you really think that moving your FINGERS isn't any different than EMDR? do you even know what EMDR is? can you clarify what your saying?


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

boonanas said:


> So how did you find your particular therapist? Was it off the EMDR website? I have an EMDR specialist in my area, just wondering how would I know whether they're good for me or not? Did you go to one that specializes in disassociation?


Yes my therapist is registered on the EMDR website and thankfully for me she does have background with dissociative disorders. Since there is one in your area I would definitely go to visit with him/her. Ask if you can make an appointment just to talk about your concerns, feel them out, see if you're comfortable with them. He/She can also provie you with more resources as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

EMDR sounds very exclusive, but I did it for a year or so myself, after buying Francine Shapiro's manual. It definitely can help take you on if you're very troubled and still distraught.

I moved on to other things after it, but it can be effective in extremis.


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

When did you know it was time to move on from the EMDR therapy?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

I think in recovery you reach certain plateaus, just as it says in the manual. I definitely made progress with EMDR, but just felt that I'd gone as far as I could with it. It's good when you're still traumatised, but once it helped me settle down, I just moved onto more subtle methods, like meditation and Focusing.


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> I think in recovery you reach certain plateaus, just as it says in the manual. I definitely made progress with EMDR, but just felt that I'd gone as far as I could with it. It's good when you're still traumatised, but once it helped me settle down, I just moved onto more subtle methods, like meditation and Focusing.


Have you recovered?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm always hesitant to say that I'm fully recovered, because I am still prone to depression, and I still have bad patches, but I would say I'm largely recovered, yes. I'm certainly a million miles away from how bad I used to be, and the progress I've made has been steady and permanent. If I'm still dissociated, I can't tell.


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

Great to hear! i feel way better than I use to and I even totally forget about it sometimes for even up to a few days at a time. It doesnt scare me any more just kind of annoys me. Hmmm does that sound like sypmtoms of recovery?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks  Glad you're doing well too. I would say that does sound like symptoms of recovery, that you're forgetting about it and it doesn't scare you anymore, as it sounds like you are breaking a cycle.


----------

